# Halfway point between Toronto and Disneyworld



## rampart519 (Sep 27, 2003)

Got a big road trip planned with my kids to the World of Walt. I plan to drive down. All the research that I have done indicates we are looking at about 23 hours. I need to know if anyone can suggest a great place to stay about the half way point.  I am leaving Friday Mar 4 early in the morning and don't have to be at the resort until Sunday so I have some time. I would like to stay in a reasonably priced place for the night. I know my fellow Ehmac'rs can help me out here


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

From the standpoint of a Manitoban, Toronto pretty much *is* Disneyworld. Why not stay home?  

MacNoob
(loving the idea of a Florida trip about now...)


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

It all depends on the highway you choose - from Toronto your fastest drive would be the I-77 (approximately 21 hours). I have done the drive myself about 10 times (driving in the one day) but this year I have been "told" to take 2 days to get there. From My calculations, half way should be Charlotte NC. or somewhere around there. If you are driving the I-75 route I would guess somewhere in Tennessee.

Your best bet is to get a CAA membership and get a Trip-Tik and ask - they can even help you with Motel reservations/locations. From my guesstimate, I have reservations at a Super 8 just of I-77 south of Charlotte ($48US for 2 queens)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've driven that many times but I usually do it in one hop - leave at 4 in the afternoon and arrive mid afternoon the next day - kids sleep in the car.
Cracker Barrel Stores are all along the route http://www.crackerbarrelocs.com/index.cfm
and offer fun for the kids, reasonable food and a nice touch you can rent audio books and just drop them at the next store for another one.
I find they are the key to long driving for me.

Country Inn Suites has been consistently good, free breakfast big rooms, nice pool

http://www.countryinns.com/hoteldir...erence.do?locationUni=3377&dno=02100502110510










This is just South of Charlotte if you go the eastern route. If you get past Charlotte it's good as there is wicked traffic in the morning - one reason I like to go late at night through the area.

Make sure you take time to do Kennedy Space Centre and don't do it quick.
How old are the kids??

If you are going at March break you MUST book a place enroute - I've driven 300 miles trying to find a spot and then paid through the nose.
Another reason I like to one hop it.

BTW the Wildnerness Lodge resort at Disney is excellent for a stay - great pool and hot tub - even if you are staying elsewhere it's a nice place to hang out.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

in my younger years, our family drove to flordia five times. we almost always stopped at chattanooga, tennessee on the border with georgia. it's a great little town, lots of friendly people, and the lodging was relatively inexpensive. haven't been there in quite a while, though, so take my advice accordingly.

it takes about 15 hours to get there by i-75:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=toronto, on to chattanooga tn


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah Georgia Tennessee cheap gas and cheap lodging IF you can find them. I'd really book ahead if you are doing March break.
We MIGHT be jumping out for the Keys - now that's a loooooong hike. Will wave 

BTW you might want to check this out

http://maps.google.com/maps?fc=1

to plot a course - it works with Shiira despite cautions. :clap:


----------



## rampart519 (Sep 27, 2003)

Thans for all of the advice. I Knew I had come t othe right place. My dsughter will be 13 the day before we leave and my son is 8. I di indeed get a Triptix on line with someone else's membership. I think I will make reservations at a Super 8 just of I-77 south of Charlotte. We are leaving 1 week before March Break so I don't think we will have too much trble getting a room. any other advice is greatly appreciated. I have decided to stay at one of the value resorts at Disney. 5 nights,park tickets all for $1500 CDN. I booked it right through Disney. I also am bringing the laptop,DVd,s and two Harry Potter Audio books. I bought a power inverter and am lookng at buying a cooler that you can plug into the car. Any other items I may need?


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

a bigger alternator on your car to power all that stuff?


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

Washington is not quite half way, but it's a great destination on it's own and you could take a day off driving if you were so inclined. Lots of reasonably priced hotels in the outskirts (hampton Inn, and like that) and you could spend a day at free sites that are mostly concentrated on either side of the Mall (the long park with the Capitol at one end and the Lincoln at the other): the Air and Space Museum, Museum of Natural History, etc.


----------

